# New to site



## Franzfri (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello everyone, to introduce myself:

I came back from my private lesson this afternoon and work being slow, I was lucky to find you. I read some of the threads and found some interesting information. I've been studying Taijiquan Guang Ping Yang for 2.5 years with Sifu Randy Elia. I took an adult school course and thought I was doing Tai Chi for health and exercise. Imagine my surprise when I found out that I was learning the martial arts form and not the Beijing Form. As it turns out, I was learning the best form for me. The body weight distribution in the Beijing form would have discouraged me. My legs and hips weren't strong enough 2 years ago. Now I can do the short form with the class more or less (since I never really learned it). Sifu is now teaching me the Dao, Broad Sword and will start, as he says, "from the beginning" to teach me push hands. I've done push hands with the class, but very superficially and I don't really understand it. He probably expects me to test for a belt. Age-wise I am his oldest student (62).

I competed last Oct. in Hoboken, NJ. It was fun. My classmate in the competition was very happy that I was there, as there were only 2 of us doing beginners Guang Ping. I am going to compete in Maryland later this month. We are trying to keep Guang Ping Yang alive.

I like to say that I am getting 3 benefits from Tai Chi, exercise, meditation, and (eventually) self defense.

Sifu has spoken about the origins and his teachers, but I will have to ask him tomorrow after class, as I do not remember the specifics. I wish that I had started Tai Chi many years ago and look forward to participating in this forum.
There, now, I've told all and may never have anything else to say


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 30, 2006)

Ni Hao, Welcome, Wilkomen, Marhaban, Bienvenue, etc, etc.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stickarts (Jul 1, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 1, 2006)

franzfr said:
			
		

> There, now, I've told all and may never have anything else to say



Welcome to Martial Talk. I certainly hope you feel compelled to participate in many of the great discussions we have on the forum. We can all learn from each other so don't creep into lurkdom. 

 Enjoy the board and Happy Posting.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## kelly keltner (Jul 1, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Drac (Jul 1, 2006)

franzfr said:
			
		

> There, now, I've told all and may never have anything else to say


 
Believe me if you read all the posts and threads you'll have plenty to say...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Franzfri (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank you for your welcome.  I've told my sifu and one of the Shou Lin Sifu's about this site so you may get some other members from my school.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! It would be great to have your Sifu and other members here as well. I look forward to reading your posts!

7sm


----------

